# Transfer a show from one TiVo to another?



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I don't mean two TiVo's in a same house..

It would be great if I be able to send a show from my TiVo to another TiVo from different network, for example, I taped a show, and heard that my friend from 2000 miles away forgot to taped it or had power failure. then My friend give me his IP address, TSN or yahoo account, and I set to have the show transfer to his TiVo via broadband. 

Just a thought..


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The might have the technology to do that, but copyright concerns a a large reason why TiVo doesn't want to pursue such a feature.


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

jtlytle said:


> It would be great if I be able to send a show from my TiVo to another TiVo


There are a few ways this could be done... it could be streamed or the actual recording could be copied. It should be noted that these recordings can be quite large (2.4GB/hr). If you wish to pursue this you may like to start with the mfs_ftp package.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

> It should be noted that these recordings can be quite large (2.4GB/hr). If you wish to pursue this you may like to start with the mfs_ftp package.


That's why we have high speed.. Mine is 1Gbps upload, 4Gbps download


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

It is possible to do this today - but not TiVo to TiVo. TTG it to a PC, remove the DRM, send it to your friend who then transfers (TTCB) it to his TiVo.

The problem for TiVo is that allowing direct transfers TiVo-to-TiVo is just what ReplayTV got sued over. They called it SendShow.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

You could do it with a sling box.

TC


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

jtlytle said:


> That's why we have high speed.. Mine is 1Gbps upload, 4Gbps download


I HIGHLY doubt you have 4Gbps/1Gbps at your house (at least if you're in the United States  )

This is totally technically feasible but will never be done because TiVo doesn't want to deal with the legal issues involved. See ReplayTV


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

I wonder if mrv will work if you set up a vpn bridge between the 2 networks


----------



## enhompe (Dec 18, 2006)

TiVo could get around the copyright restriction on internet transfers simply by ensuring, once a show had been successfully transferred to a TiVo elsewhere, that the original show would be immediately deleted from Now Playing on the sending TiVo. That way, transfers would be allowed, but only one copy of the program would ever exist at a time. Multiple digital copies, the nightmare of any copyright holder, would no longer be a concern. How about it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In addition to multiple copies, there is no effective way to ensure the recipient is entitled to a recording from another location, or to the content of that recording.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Sy- said:


> I wonder if mrv will work if you set up a vpn bridge between the 2 networks


Based on reports from people claiming to have it working - yes.


----------

